# Fireplace wall ideas



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Davidb6 said:


> I have a 16’ wall with a brick fireplace in the middle.
> 
> Would like to put a TV on one side and a (liquor) storage cab on the other but would like everything hidden in cabinets.
> 
> ...


You gonna build this yourself? You have cabinet making equipment and skills?


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes I will build it myself but will use pre-made cabinet doors. 

The only solution I can come up with is either wainscoting or open shelving on the bottom with cab on the top.



*
*


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you plan on having the cabinet fronts line up with your fireplace? Or recessed a little? Or protruding? How much actual space is on either side of the fireplace. I imagine the space is equal on both sides?
Is there anything else in the room you would like to match your cabinetry to?
Is there a reasonable amount of brickwork on the sides of the firebox opening?
In other words, you need to be certain that your woodwork is sufficiently far away from the fire!
Lots of questions.
The only suggestion I would make without knowing what you want, or what the rest of the room looks like, would be to try and keep the cabinetry fairly smooth. IMHO too much fancy trimwork and gimicry looks just that, gimicky.


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are two examples that I could find. The first one I actually built and the second I was "supervising" the build with a friend that I was trying to help out. But you can't really tell how horrible it really is by the picture, other than the handcut corner blocks on the cabinet.:laughing:

On a side note though, the second one is Desmond Mason's house from the OKC Thunder...haha


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Just type in Fireplace surrounds or fireplace built ins on your search engine and click go. You will get lots to look at.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

A couple concerns - 
1, I would like it to match with the changes we made to our porch (hope attachment works)
2, I want the TV in the wall so cab on the bottom and shelves on the top will not work...this is all I find.









Thanks


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Additional info (after seeing the dark pic)

1, 3 season porch was just converted over to living space. Pic is taken from the porch looking into the fam room

2, Paneled wall has a brick fireplace in the center. 

3, Behind the paneled wall is the garage which I can take a foot on the far side and 3 feet on the near corner.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, so what you are saying is that you could use a recess in the wall if necessary for your cabinetry. Is that right. That wall is likely a bearing wall, so should you be removing any studs, you will find it necessary to install a header across the top of the wall. Not a difficult job.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have access to the unfinished attic above it and it is not a bearing wall. I will treat like one, but it is not. 

I would also like to build-out the center of the wall (about 4") just to give it more detail when it's trimmed out. 

I have never seen a fireplace wall with shelving or cabs on the bottom and cabinets on the top...always vise versa. 

Yes I do have the ability to recess a 12" cab on the top and on the bottom but not sure this will look right. That's why I'm looking for pics and ideas


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, since it is not a bearing wall, that makes life a little easier for you.
I cannot say that I have ever seen the cabinet/shelves done in reverse either.
But you will not have the top cabinets sticking out any further than the bottom shelves, right?


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, bottom sticking out a little further, a couple different ideas -

1, Cab on the bottom sticking out about 6" (1/2 in fam room, 1/2 in garage) with trim on the top. Above them, flush with the existing wall, would be two large recessed cabinets. 

2, A paneled type wall (see pic) with "hidden" cabinet doors on the top and only the pnl on the bottom.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Something like that would appear to be in keeping with what you have at your house already.


----------

